# Key Won't Turn



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

For some reason, the igition key cylinder's gotten all finicky on me. Most of the time it's fine, but a few times recently the darned thing just refuses to turn. I fiddle and fiddle and it finally goes.

It's a lot like what happens when your steering column locks with a lot of tension on it . . . except this phenomenon occurs even with no tension, with the wheel pointed straight ahead.

Seems like I read of someone on this forum with the same issue. What'd it take to fix it?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Still under warranty?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I believe a new cylinder was the fix.


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah this is a pretty known gto problem. unfortunately if you dont have warranty its a pretty spendy fix from what i ve heard.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

PDQ GTO said:


> Still under warranty?


One month left! Guess I'd better get my butt to the dealer.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes my friend, I would get down to the dealer PDQ...Looks like you are in luck!!!:cheers



GM Kid said:


> One month left! Guess I'd better get my butt to the dealer.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Check into extending the warranty while you are there.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Im gonna have to look into an extended warranty. Knock on wood, no problems with the goat, other than not using it that much. Maybe that is why I'm not experiencing these problems. I better look into an extended warranty or I'll be out Mustang shopping with the rasp!!! Not!, I'd buy a G6 GXP first or one of the last Grand Prix GXP's! Did the Trans Ams have this many issues? I don't remember any?:confused Maybe, I'll have to go back to the Dodges and check out a SRT-8? Still will cost more than the goat though!


----------



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

Try some WD-40, than take it to the dealer


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

fiacovo said:


> Try some WD-40, than take it to the dealer


DO NOT use WD-40. WD-40 or any other kind of spray penetrating oil will attract dust and grime will result. In time you could end up with a gunky mess, along with the penetrating oil running down the inside of the column.

Use graphite in the lock cylinder. Graphite will bond to the mechanism and lubricate it without collecting dirt, and dust.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I had the same problem on an old Volvo a few years ago.
It sounds like your tumblers or rollers are going bad. Better get it fixed before you can't turn the key at all.
Mine finally went out and they don't even try to fix them, they just replace them.
So if your out shopping "when it finally goes out" it's really gonna suck for you.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I had a 1 hour bout with mine, also.
It finally turned on, and when I got home I sprayed the cylinder with Aero Kroil
(About the same as WD40, except, it doesn't dry out as quickly)
That was about 30,000 miles ago, and no problems.

Larry


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

AlanSr said:


> I had the same problem on an old Volvo a few years ago.
> It sounds like your tumblers or rollers are going bad. Better get it fixed before you can't turn the key at all.
> Mine finally went out and they don't even try to fix them, they just replace them.
> So if your out shopping "when it finally goes out" it's really gonna suck for you.


Yeah, that was pretty much my situation. I was at lunch, sitting in a parking lot, fiddling with the stupid key. Called the boss to explain my delay. Maybe I'll try the graphite stuff.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If you cannot turn your key at all, graphite may not solve the problem. If you can turn it and it's catching, lubrication may work. Check your key for nicks, and worn spots. Hopefully there is just an accumulation of gunk in there.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

I had the same problem with mine over the summer. The key would go in the cylinder but wouldn't turn at all. I tried for over an hour then finally had it towed to the dealer. Took two weeks to get the part in, they had to replace the ignition lock cylinder assembly and then have a locksmith come and re-code it to match my keys- it would've been another few weeks to order new keys if he couldn't. Works fine now and no problems when locking the steering wheel at all, even though the wheel didn't lock for the first few weeks after having the cylinder replaced then it started working again. Anyway, take it to the dealer asap under warranty and be prepared to be goat-less for a few weeks. While your there see if they can order a spare cylinder for you in case it happens again down the road so you won't have to wait for it to come in.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*Don't try to fix it!!!*

with graphite or anything else. If you do get it working again, it will just fail down the road when you are out of warranty. Get it fixed for free while you can.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Tacmedic said:


> with graphite or anything else. If you do get it working again, it will just fail down the road when you are out of warranty. Get it fixed for free while you can.


:agree

Graphite is not a fix. It only adds in lubrication to keep the mechanism operating smoothly. After a period of time keys and the inner workings wear, and by lubricating them it will keep the workings operating.

It's way to early in the life of this cylinder to be failing.


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

This isn't an internal issue with the cylinder. As detailed in one of my previous posts, the issue is with the pin and ramp it runs up at the back of the cylinder. I didn't look for the old posting, but it shouldn't be too tough to find. Just search for my posts and there you go!

'Guru


By the way, if the dealer needs a new lock cylinder I have one in stock here at the dealership. LMK if you need it.


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

Blew mine out wit wd 40 and compressed air a few times. Alot black stuff blew out. Followed up with some 3in 1 spray oil in a spray can. That was 4 months ago. and no further problems.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

All's well that ends well. Took my car to the dealer today for an oil change, and reported the issue I'd had with the key cylinder. Just as I wondered why my oil change was taking so long, my service writer appeared and said they were just wrapping up replacement of the cylinder. This forum had lead me to believe that waiting on a cylinder could take forever, but these guys had some in stock and freely acknowledged this problem was known about. Cool. Got in JUST under the warranty wire.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

You are one lucky bird, good job. I think the responses you received from folks on this forum was just their personal experience, or what they have heard from other people, all was with the best of intensions...

Glad to hear you are back in business...arty:party:



GM Kid said:


> All's well that ends well. Took my car to the dealer today for an oil change, and reported the issue I'd had with the key cylinder. Just as I wondered why my oil change was taking so long, my service writer appeared and said they were just wrapping up replacement of the cylinder. This forum had lead me to believe that waiting on a cylinder could take forever, but these guys had some in stock and freely acknowledged this problem was known about. Cool. Got in JUST under the warranty wire.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> This forum had lead me to believe that waiting on a cylinder could take forever, but these guys had some in stock and freely acknowledged this problem was known about. Cool. Got in JUST under the warranty wire.


This is why I tell people to work with the dealer first before assuming they will have a problem, and not assume every dealer is the dealer from hell.


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> This is why I tell people to work with the dealer first before assuming they will have a problem, and not assume every dealer is the dealer from hell.


AMEN!!


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> This is why I tell people to work with the dealer first before assuming they will have a problem, and not assume every dealer is the dealer from hell.


Yup. It's pretty much gotta be "guilty until proven innocent" with car dealers.

I generally like the crew at Henry Brown in Gilbert, AZ. I especially liked it when my service writer walked around my car, scrutinized it, and wrote "extra clean" on the ticket.


----------



## jdawg37 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Round 2 for me*

I had my key cylinder replaced last summer, well now im on my 2nd bad one. I just reached 36,400 miles on my car, but the dealer says if it is faulty there shouldnt be a charge. 

Hurry up and get them replaced if you have issues


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

Mine can be a little hesitant to turn sometimes as well. What a joke! 
I was reading the other posts on what happens to the pin and how it gets stuck.

Seems like a good number of us have defective ignition cylinders.

If they are replacing the cylinder with an exact same one the only thing you are doing is buying more time until the next one goes bad. 

I am wondering if they could retrofit another type of lock cylinder


----------



## RCB (Sep 9, 2008)

My key would not turn the cylinder,my goat had to be towed,I showed the service manager many posts about these faulty cylinders,but then he said the entire column had to be replaced!! I honestly don't believe him based on what I have seen posted about these cylinders. However, as my goat was covered under an extended waranty,and a new column wouldn't cost me but $100,I went ahead with the column replacement. However, I wonder why the people at GM would replace an entire column rather than a cylinder. Any ideas? RCB


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I don't know either. :confused


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

RCB said:


> My key would not turn the cylinder,my goat had to be towed,I showed the service manager many posts about these faulty cylinders,but then he said the entire column had to be replaced!! I honestly don't believe him based on what I have seen posted about these cylinders. However, as my goat was covered under an extended waranty,and a new column wouldn't cost me but $100,I went ahead with the column replacement. However, I wonder why the people at GM would replace an entire column rather than a cylinder. Any ideas? RCB


Gm will obviously pay give the mechanic more time / money to replace the column then just the ignition , + a lot of those stuck ignition required some drilling!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

aarons1k said:


> Gm will obviously pay give the mechanic more time / money to replace the column then just the ignition , + a lot of those stuck ignition required some drilling!!


It could be the labor costs on replacing the column are less than dealing with toying with the cylinder? If they replace the steering column, how does one know the cylinder in that column won't lock up in the future? Were the cylinders improved on the replaced columns?


----------



## txsunset (Sep 23, 2008)

*Lock Fix*

Try this: Ignition Cylinder removal and disassembly


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

txsunset said:


> Try this: Ignition Cylinder removal and disassembly


Welcome to the forums.
That looks like a reasonable fix, I wonder if bevelling and polishing the edges of the pin wouldn't help too?
Thanks for the post!


----------

